# Biofeedback and Visualisation



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

(The Alternative Therapies Forum is a lonely one, and there'll probably be no replies to this post, but here goes......)

Does anyone use biofeedback or visualisation to help them with their depression and anxiety?

I have started using these techniques in a very simple way and whenever I do, I find they really help.

I forget to or resist doing them sometimes, so that I only end up doing them once or twice a day, but I think that if I committed more fully to practicing them, I might actually feel much better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

OMG I DELETED THAT FLOWERRY POST!!!

as i was sayin.
I didnt quite found any relief in alternative medicine..tho i'd really like that,im to lazy/desprate to go deeper.Most of alt. therapis require a lot of time and commitment b4 any visible effects,and time is money :wink: .How long u've been using biofeedback?Thats pretty amzing thing btw.I never seen any1 trying it with DP or any reaserch whatsoever but i think that EMDR could be a good thing for ppl with those kinda problems http://www.emdr.com/.From my own expierience there r 2 things that helped with anxiety 1) meditation and 2) herbal remedies..unfortunetly herbs i use r ILLEGAL! :evil:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

Which herbs are they?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2005)

Cannabis sativa mostly..sometimes indica 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow, I fell right into that one, both eyes closed!

I can't handle anything mind-altering now, even coffee buggers me up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2005)

me 2 weed is accually the only thing i can handle on regural basics,even stopped drinking coffe few weeks ago..now only wheeeey delicious :twisted:


----------

